# Talon Industires .380



## K-DUB (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone familiar with Talon Industries guns?
I acquired one about 3 months ago and cannot find any information on the manufacturer.

My opinion on the gun is it is cheaply made. I have only fired it two different times and it jammed on both occasions.

I cant complain on what I have in it though. I friend of mine gave it to me to see if I could get it to run properly.
I dis-assembled the gun and gave it a thorough cleaning. Still wont feed properly.
They must have copied Kel-Tec, because it looks just like their .380

Any suggestions on making it more reliable?


----------



## K-DUB (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone.........................


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think most people have marked them off as a Saturday night special and really don't know to much about them. I know I don't. :smt017


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.webcom.com/gun_guy/page4.htm#T

According to this guy, Talon Industries is no more. They were being serviced by Cobra Industries, inc (CIE) but as of Sept. 2002, service has been suspended.

...and the gun_guy is a jackass for disabeling the cut-paste function on his web site and making me type this out! :smt076


----------



## K-DUB (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

What would your opinion be on the same fluff and polish procedures that alot of people use on the Kel-tec firearms, since they look identical?


----------



## KB2SEO (Sep 26, 2011)

*Talon 380*

Hi Folks, Well the gentleman who says the talon was a cheap gun is CORRECT. I liked the Pistol, Using it mostly as a CCW or Vehicle piece. I took it to the local range near me and had a lot of fun shooting it one day and like others on this or other forums, the gun started Stove Piping, One round would also slip under the other as if to load 2 rounds, It appeared like it was dirty, the loads I used were some cheap=o stuff I got at the local sporting shop. I figured it had crap from the ammo screwing it up

Took the .380 home, Broke it down as per the instructions, and stared the process like any other: Shot it with Gun scrubber. Alas, I was out of that, but had a can of Ruddy Duck which was touted as "Better than Gun scrubber" by the guy who sold it to me. Well I was surprised as heck when I started wiping down the slide- the Metal was not white! IT WAS PAINTED!!! .. Like a epoxy paint or maybe powder coated! The Ruddy Duck was dissolving the white "finish " on the gun and gummed up the extractor claw and other parts. UGH! It was a gooey, sticky mess! And the "chamber indicator- the little metal pop up fell out and i could not replace it or repair it.

I let the pistol sit for a few weeks, the finish was ruined, But what was there returned to a hard state. There were smeared areas of the cast metal (looked like recycled Match Box cars). Had to punch out the claw pin to remove the spring, after careful cleaning, I was able to at least get her to shoot, But every few round would be a Malfunction or spent shell hang.

Tonight, I am trying to refinish the slide, The first attempt is with a paint I use on Fishing rods called Krylon fusion. It's a tough, Flexible and chip resistant finish even on very flexible, trout type rods. I painted it dark green so I can at least have some degree of "stealth" (That white top stuck out too much.) If this does not work, i am going to check with a machinist pal in NJ if it would be possible to have him Powder coat or even possibly strip all the old finishes off, take it to bare metal and blue it.
Will advise the outcome.

One note of caution- I have read on a few places that people are/were getting seriously injured with the 9 MM version called the talon T-200. General consensus is it is the same gun as the T-100 But in 9MM, Have not seen any mention of the .380 causing problems like the 9mm is,-But the 9MM Slide "grenades"-catastrophic failure that resulted in Eye or Facial injuries! If you have the 9MM t-200, INSPECT IT CAREFULLY FOR ANY SIGNS OF CRACKS OR FAILURES!

Shoot Safe, Have fun!
Drew, KB2SEO


----------



## Gpemberton (Dec 17, 2012)

*I think I got it!*

Ok, I have the same gun and it has been jamming and the jamming is of course causing it to misfeed. Anyway the spring behind the the extractor claw is compressing and does eventually does not spring back out and then does not have the correct pressure on the claw to pull the empty jacket out and then of course the new bullet will not load.

I stretched my spring and it worked on the first clip but of course the spring doesn't hold up so it started jamming up again. So now I am faced with finding a more reliable spring and also thought of machining a new claw design to better address the distance of movement of the extractor claw.

Simple test to check your claw when you have it disassembled see if a jacket will stay held in place by the claw. also I see that the extractor claw moves back and forth loosely. push in on the claw and your jacket will stay in.

I don't know if any of you are still following this thread but it has something that has been plaguing me for years. Neat little cheap gun but Talon wasn't known for quality machining.

Good luck and feel free to let me know.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You might try shimming the spring.

There may have been a ball, or some other built-in shim, behind the spring, which was lost.
In any case, it should be pretty easy to add some sort of filler, either behind or on top of the spring.
That would strengthen the effect of the spring, and thus resolve the problem.


----------

